# ¿Qué amplificador me recomiendan para 2 Bocinas de 3W/4 Ohms?



## jonyy7 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola Chicos
tengo dos bocinas de 4 Ohms y 3 Watts que encontre de unos parlantes para pc que tenia dañados... y pues desearia hacerme unas cajitas con ellos
encontre algunos circuitos en el foro los probe pero tienen mucha interferencia

me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con un circuito que en la salida me de aproximadamente los 3 watts de potencia y que tenga un control de volumen firme que de verdad haga la diferencia
he intentado con el TDA2822m y con el LM386
Gracias De Antemano!!


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

bueno el tda2822m en puente tiene 2w y suena bien, que diagrama usaste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2010)

*Jonyy7* , la interferencia *NO *es un problema de los integrados , sino de cómo lo armaste , como lo cableaste , como soldaste las masas , la fuente y alguna que otra cosa más que se me olvide.

Así que te diría que le apuntes más a aprender a armarlas con más cuidado , o trenzando (retorcerlos)los cables , o colocando cable mayado. Haciendo la masa en estrella , colocando un gabinete metálico. 

Fijate que hay mucha información en el Foro al respecto.

Saludos !


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

yo entendí interferencia por distorsión, estoy equivocado?


----------

